# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: offset چیست؟

## The DAGON

offset کلن چیه؟ سرچ کردم ولی تو شبکه ظاهرن یک معنی می ده و تو کامپیوتر هم یک معنی دیگه؟ به کلی گیج شدم! 
اگه کسی از دوستان می تونه به زبان ساده این مسئله را بیان کنه ممنون می شم.

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام
خوب به زبان خیلی ساده که هر جای دنیا هم همین معنی را دارد .
شما منزل خودتان را در نظر بگیرید حالا اگر شما از منزل خودتان 20 متر دور بشوید معنی عملی موقعیت شما آفست 20 از خانه هست یعنی فاصله شما از مبدا 20 متر میباشد.
حالا شما اگر cs یا ds را به عنوان منزل خودتان در نظر بگیرید IP یا dx میتوانید حاوی فاصله شما از منزل باشد مع الوصف فاصله ای که از سگمنتها میگیرید و در داخل رجیسترها استفاده میکنید همان  آفست  از مبدا میباشد.

----------

